# Hot-smoked honey & orange glazed salmon - first try



## edward36 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi folks,

This one was inspired by a recipe I found in the "Slow Fire" book... Quick, easy, but the results are absolutely thrilling. What do you think?













IMG_0259_2.jpg



__ edward36
__ Mar 8, 2014






1 hour brining prior to smoking, then - 40 min on 225F, hickory smoke, and finished with a glaze of honey, orange juice and orange zest.

Brine (for up to 2 lb salmon fillet):

- 1 tbsp sea salt

- 2 tbsp brown sugar

- 1/2 tsp onion powder

- 1/2 tsp finely ground white pepper 

- 1/4 tsp ground cinnamon

- 2 cups water (1 hot, 1 ice)

Combine the spices with 1 cup boiling water and whisk until salt and sugar fully dissolve. Then - add the ice water and chill until very cold.

For the smoking, dust the fish with some sweet paprika (I've added also some dried thyme on top).

Glaze:

- 4 tbsp honey

- 1 tbsp freshly squeezed orange juice

- Chopped zest from 1 orange


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 8, 2014)

Only one hour brine? Looks like a keeper recipe....


----------



## edward36 (Mar 8, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> Only one hour brine? Looks like a keeper recipe....


Thanks!

I loved this one, really. We were 5 people at the table, and this was the hors d'oeuvre (appetizer)... 3 lb of the salmon disappeared within seconds!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Ed that looks beautiful!

The color and flavor must have been lovely!

Great job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## edward36 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey Leah,

Thank you!!!

Gotta tell you, I was damn surprised... A first timer, and a TKO! 

This one hit the top of my favorites for now.

Ed


----------



## disco (Mar 8, 2014)

First time? I think you must be a ringer. That looks wonderful.

Disco


----------



## edward36 (Mar 9, 2014)

Disco said:


> First time? I think you must be a ringer. That looks wonderful.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Well, yeah! It was a first time...


----------



## edward36 (Mar 28, 2014)

This one's from today... I love this taste!













IMG_9315_p.jpg



__ edward36
__ Mar 28, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 28, 2014)

That salmon looks fabulous!!! Happy Friday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2014)

Great looking Salmon! Have a fillet of ling cod I'm going to try this on! Thanks!


----------



## edward36 (Mar 29, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That salmon looks fabulous!!! Happy Friday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks, Leah!

To you as well!!!


----------



## edward36 (Mar 29, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking Salmon! Have a fillet of ling cod I'm going to try this on! Thanks!


Cod... interesting! Might be quite nice!

Please, share the results


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice!!! I've just recently started cooking salmon...a little here and there, and nothing fancy, just to get my feet wet.

The zip from the orange should really hold back some of the richness from the salmon. I've squeezed lemon over them with other simple seasonings, and it's good, but this glaze just sounds so....wickedly simple and good!

Thanks for sharing!!!

Eric


----------



## edward36 (Jun 9, 2014)

You're welcome ;)


forluvofsmoke said:


> Nice!!! I've just recently started cooking salmon...a little here and there, and nothing fancy, just to get my feet wet.
> 
> The zip from the orange should really hold back some of the richness from the salmon. I've squeezed lemon over them with other simple seasonings, and it's good, but this glaze just sounds so....wickedly simple and good!
> 
> ...





forluvofsmoke said:


> Nice!!! I've just recently started cooking salmon...a little here and there, and nothing fancy, just to get my feet wet.
> 
> The zip from the orange should really hold back some of the richness from the salmon. I've squeezed lemon over them with other simple seasonings, and it's good, but this glaze just sounds so....wickedly simple and good!
> 
> ...



You're welcome :)

Ed


----------

